# Tomb Raider Film: Oscargewinnerin spielt Lara Croft



## MichaelBonke (29. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tomb Raider Film: Oscargewinnerin spielt Lara Croft* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Tomb Raider Film: Oscargewinnerin spielt Lara Croft


----------



## Solo-Joe (29. April 2016)

Sry wenn ich das jetzt etwas plump ausdrücke: Seit den neuen LC Spielen wirkt Lara eher wie ein unschuldiges Mädchen. Sie hat nichts mehr mit den charakterstarken Vorgängern zu tun. Von daher macht es auch Sinn, dass Angelina Jolie nicht mehr die Rolle übernimmt. 

Generell störe ich mich an dem momentanen Anti-Helden Trend. In andere Rollen kommen Frauen heutzutage ja leider nicht mehr. (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) Und das liegt nicht an dem Anti-Held Konzept an sich: Vielmehr werden hier nun die Extreme zu sehr ausgereizt. Vom schwachen (fast schon gebrochenen) Mädchen zur einzigen Chance die Menschheit oder gar das Universum zu retten? 

Nun ja, meiner Meinung nach wird es mit der im Artikel genannten Schauspielerin so werden. Nichts gegen die Schauspielerin, auf keinen Fall. Mich stört nur eher der momentane Trend.


----------



## MichaelG (29. April 2016)

Das Problem ist daß die aktuelle Tomb Raider Phase zeigt wie Lara zu dem wurde was sie ist. Sie von Anfang an als tough hinzustellen paßt da nicht. Obwohl die beiden Spiele bereits auch hier wieder das Tough-Sein schon übertreiben.


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2016)

Die hätten mal Stephanie Corneliussen nehmen sollen ... hat mir in Mr. Robot sehr gut gefallen und die Lippen sind auch nicht ohne.


----------



## Odin333 (29. April 2016)

Solo-Joe schrieb:


> Vom schwachen (fast schon gebrochenen) Mädchen zur einzigen Chance die Menschheit oder gar das Universum zu retten? Nun ja, meiner Meinung nach wird es mit der im Artikel genannten Schauspielerin so werden. Nichts gegen die Schauspielerin, auf keinen Fall. Mich stört nur eher der momentane Trend.



Wobei das praktisch kaum von der Schauspielerin abhängt als vielmehr vom Drehbuch und dem Regisseur.

Der Regisseur ist sicherlich nicht der falsche für diese Art von Filmen, das Drehbuch des Spiels sollte er aber gründlich überarbeiten.

Ich bin einfach nur froh, dass Angelina kein weiteres TR mehr macht, sie hat vielleicht so ausgesehen wie (eine) Lara, glaubhaft war sie in der Rolle aber nie.


----------



## Solo-Joe (29. April 2016)

Da stimme ich dir zu. Mir missfällt es jedoch trotzdem, Extreme zu verwenden.


----------



## Solo-Joe (29. April 2016)

Das mit dem Drehbuch, etc. stimmt. Deswegen hatte ich ja keine Kritik an der Schauspielerin gelassen. 

Ich fand die beiden Filme gut, stimme dir aber auch zu, dass AJ teils nicht glaubwürdig war. Im großen und Ganzen war die Handlung jedoch recht gut.


----------



## Sanador (29. April 2016)

Wenn sie sich nach dem Reboot orientieren, dann wäre bei dem ganzen Gestöhne eine Porno-Darstellerin besser geeignet.


----------



## Kwengie (29. April 2016)

auf den Film freue ich mich, denn mit Underworld bin ich zu einem Croft-Fan geworden.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (29. April 2016)

Die hätten lieber eine Darsteller mit einem Minimum von physischer Präsenz / athletischem Körper wählen sollen. Das ist einfach glaubhafter. Gut ist mir in dieser Hinsicht Antje Traue als "Tough Girl" in Pandorum in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. April 2016)

Ich hatte gehofft sie nehmen direkt Camilla Luddington.
So muss ich mich ja wieder an eine neue Stimme gewöhnen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2016)

Geht doch eh wieder in die Hose... 

Mir wäre ein komplett CGI-generierter Film lieber. Wozu Real-Schauspieler nehmen wenn die Cinematics von den letzten beiden Spielen schon so großartig sind...


----------



## Worrel (30. April 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die hätten mal Stephanie Corneliussen nehmen sollen ... hat mir in Mr. Robot sehr gut gefallen und die Lippen sind auch nicht ohne.


... und seit wann definiert sich Lara Croft durch ihre Lippenästhetik?


----------

